# Exactly how do you use this ATItool?



## AZson (Sep 15, 2004)

Exactly how do you use the ATItool. What are you looking for? What are artifacts? How do you save your settings? Do you run max mem or max core to find your settings?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 15, 2004)

search the forums plz


----------



## lajos (Sep 15, 2004)

AZson said:
			
		

> Exactly how do you use the ATItool. What are you looking for? What are artifacts? How do you save your settings? Do you run max mem or max core to find your settings?



Artifacts are graphical errors usually generated by an overheated and/or overclocked video card core and/or memory. Usually dots or triangles, or flashing textures. 

See the rest here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/doc/quickstart.php


----------



## AZson (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info


----------

